# o +infinitivo pessoal



## machadinho

Aê, povo, olha só, tipo tô preocupadasso com esse *o* aí que tem uns caras que tipo colocam assim do nada. Então, olha só, queria saber, diz aí, é obrigatório ou facultativo? Valeu!

Gostaria de saber, por favor, se o artigo *o* é obrigatório ou facultativo em orações reduzidas com infinitivo pessoal. Obrigado.



> *Eduardo Viana  :: Jornalista :: Rio de Janeiro, Brasil*
> 
> [Resposta]  No caso de se tratar de informações adicionais,  o correcto será  dizer-se «mais informações podem ser obtidas...». Ou  talvez melhor por  esta ordem: «Podem ser obtidas mais informações ...».
> *O* dizermos  que não há informações maiores ou menores não parece que  esteja certo,  porque uma informação de uma página é muito maior do que  uma informação  de duas ou três linhas.
> 
> * J.N.H.  :: 23/11/2001*


----------



## marta12

Parece-me, Machadinho, que aqui o «o» quer dizer: O facto de dizermos....


----------



## J. Bailica

Facultativo, para mim. Neste caso eu nem usaria, acho. Mas também fico curioso.


----------



## Vanda

xiiiii... li tudo errado. Li _O dizemos_ em vez de 'o dizermos'. Ah! agora sim, faz sentido!


----------



## joaosilva

Em Portugal usa-se muito. Não sei se isso te ajuda...


----------



## Vanda

Machadim, é algo como 'O quereres'.(Caetano)


----------



## machadinho

Tô ligado. Eu conheço a construção, tipo eu sei fazê igualzim, entende? Mas o que eu queria saber mesmo é se eu posso tipo não usar e, tipo, tudo bem, assim, ninguém vai sair falando, credo, olha só, o Machadinho mó analfabeto, aê.

Acho que eu conheço o significado e o uso da construção, gente.
Só queria saber se é obrigatória ou facultativa *segundo a norma culta*.

Por exemplo,
(1) Dizer asneiras não faz mal.
(2) O dizer asneiras não faz mal.


----------



## Vanda

Só não exagera, Machadim. Pode voltar pra linguagem semiformal.


----------



## Joca

machadinho said:


> Aê, povo, olha só, tipo tô preocupadasso com esse *o* aí que tem uns caras que tipo colocam assim do nada. Então, olha só, queria saber, diz aí, é obrigatório ou facultativo? Valeu!
> 
> Gostaria de saber, por favor, se o artigo *o* é obrigatório ou facultativo em orações reduzidas com infinitivo pessoal. Obrigado.


 
Não sei se é obrigatório ou não - parece melhor usar apenas o infinito (dizer) - mas me soa bastante pedante (pernóstico, para evitar a rima/aliteração), como brasileiro.


----------



## Carfer

Obrigatório não é, mas, como diz o joaosilva, em Portugal usa-se bastante, ou melhor, usa-se qualquer uma das variantes propostas. Só que me parece que, quando é antecedido pelo '_o_', esse infinitivo é, na realidade, um substantivo. Não representa propriamente uma acção, mas sim um facto (_'o dizer', 'o andar', 'o cantar', 'o falar', 'o pedir', 'o pensar'_ e o mais que queiram, que as possibilidades são inúmeras).


----------



## Vanda

E é, Carfer!


----------



## machadinho

Não exatamente um fato, mas um *evento*, o que fica no meio do caminho entre um fato e uma ação. Seja como for, você e Vanda veem alguma diferença entre o dizer [sic] que:
(1) Cantar faz bem para a alma.​ E o dizer [sic] que:
(2) O cantar faz bem para a alma.​  Acho que neste caso, não. Como (1) é mais simples, fico com ele.
Porém, em
(3) Cantar incomoda os vizinhos.
(4) O cantar do João incomoda os vizinhos.​Sim, hmm...


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Não exatamente um fato, mas um *evento*, o que fica no meio do caminho entre um fato e uma ação. Seja como for, você e Vanda veem alguma diferença entre o dizer [sic] que:
> (1) Cantar faz bem para a alma.​E o dizer [sic] que:
> (2) O cantar faz bem para a alma.​Acho que neste caso, não. Como (1) é mais simples, fico com ele.
> Porém, em
> (3) Cantar incomoda os vizinhos.
> (4) O cantar do João incomoda os vizinhos.​Sim, hmm...


 
Acho que você já respondeu, machadinho, e estou inteiramente de acordo consigo. No primeiro par é indiferente - e eu também prefiro a variante (1) - mas no segundo há diferença, e muita. Aliás, em (4) o '_o_' nem sequer pode ser suprimido, a frase não estaria correcta, acho eu.


----------



## Istriano

(1) Jantar faz bem para a alma.​         (2) O jantar faz bem para a alma.


----------



## Audie

O beber [_'sic_'] não faz bem para a escrita.
(A não ser, neste caso, água, bem devagarinho...)


----------



## machadinho

Audierunt said:


> O beber [_'sic_'] não faz bem para a escrita.
> (A não ser, neste caso, água, bem devagarinho...)


 muito bom! A Audie está impossível hoje.


----------



## Vanda

Machadinho, Joca.... brigaram conosco, só Deus sabe o porquê e nos abandonaram...
Bem, lendo a palavra de hoje do Aulete, lembrei-me desta discussão. Quem se interessar em saber mais sobre o quereres clique aqui. 



> ‘Querer’ está associado a desejar, esperar, ter expectativas, e Caetano  estaria tentando mostrar que num relacionamento, as expectativas quanto  ao outro costumam ser frustradas. No título, Caetano substantivou o  verbo querer e ainda o apresentou no plural, deixando o artigo ‘o’ no  singular, para brincar ainda mais com a língua e com as interpretações  possíveis do poema.


----------



## uchi.m

Vanda said:


> Machadinho, Joca.... brigaram conosco, só Deus sabe o porquê e nos abandonaram...
> Bem, lendo a palavra de hoje do Aulete, lembrei-me desta discussão. Quem se interessar em saber mais sobre o quereres clique aqui.


Eles estão no Caribe curtindo as férias prolongadas e a baixa do dólar, hehehe (a tiragem de livros e jornais deve estar bombando )

O artigo só é necessário quando, como o prórpio artigo diz, o nome é definido. Se for um cantar, um dançar, um beber, um amar genérico, não tem porquê de usar artigo.


> Beber e dirigir é perigoso e dá cadeia.
> O beber além da conta e a falança embriagada de Charlie Sheen está torrando o saco de Hollywood.


----------

